
Flappy Bird in HTML5 - makyol
http://uralozden.com/flappy/
======
terpua
Unfortunately this is a total rip / the original is here:
[http://marksteve.com/dtmb](http://marksteve.com/dtmb)

Disclosure: Mark Steve and I work together.

~~~
jaredsohn
Also, this submission is not following the terms of the license (Creative
Commons Attribution-NonCommercial 4.0 International License)

Original github:
[https://github.com/marksteve/dtmb](https://github.com/marksteve/dtmb)

~~~
uralozden
Sorry for this, I'm edit read me file this :

This repo forked by : Don't Touch My Birdie
[http://marksteve.com/dtmb](http://marksteve.com/dtmb)

~~~
jaredsohn
The spirit should be more like 'This repo is a fork of'; The language you
chose suggests that his project was derived from yours. Also, I think you need
to do slightly different things to comply with the license. It says:

"You must give appropriate credit, provide a link to the license, and indicate
if changes were made. You may do so in any reasonable manner, but not in any
way that suggests the licensor endorses you or your use."

[http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-
nc/4.0/](http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc/4.0/)

------
analog31
Nice. And accurate too. I got the same score as on the Android version.

0 points.

Bookmarked, to take a look at what HTML5 looks like.

~~~
baddox
To me it seems _much_ easier than the iPhone version.

~~~
jaredsohn
Try playing it on the iPhone in Safari; it is tougher than on the PC due to
the smaller screen. (Although the original game made with this code is quite
playable on mobile.)

------
therealmarv
Is there a tool to code such a thing once and get it run in Android, iOS as
App and also have it as webpage like this HTML5?

~~~
jordanwallwork
Phonegap?

~~~
uralozden
it's open source by the way [https://github.com/uralozden/flappy-
bird](https://github.com/uralozden/flappy-bird)

~~~
L8D
Why did you blatantly steal from Mark Steve's version?

~~~
jaredsohn
Mark Steve's version is open source so it is okay to blatantly steal from it.
However, the author needs to fulfill the criteria set by the license that Mark
Steve chose.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
No, it's okay to _fork_ it. Deliberately ignoring the license is not okay.

~~~
jaredsohn
That's exactly what my comment said. (Although fulfilling the license doesn't
mean he actually has to fork.)

In my opinion, he still isn't technically in compliance though since the
license text says "You must...provide a link to the license, and indicate if
changes were made." I could see this being issue if, for example, Mark Steve
removed his code from github, then it wouldn't be clear what license the code
was under.

------
luipugs
this is the original version: marksteve.com/dtmb

------
apunic
What makes me wonder: why the author didn't it copy really 1:1?

Everything from the sounds, the proportions to the speed is slightly wrong
making this thing pretty awkward.

~~~
mcav
...copyright?

~~~
Aaronn
The creator of Flappy Bird seamed pretty supportive of someone else making an
HTML clone of it

[https://twitter.com/dongatory/status/431060041009856512](https://twitter.com/dongatory/status/431060041009856512)

------
cheeyoonlee
I made a skin for the original: [http://cheeyoon.com/post/75677698649/flappy-
doge](http://cheeyoon.com/post/75677698649/flappy-doge)

Check reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/1x2csr/remix_my_c...](http://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/1x2csr/remix_my_custom_flappy_bird_mod/)

------
Tmmrn
Way too loud at default volume

No volume controls

~~~
Tmmrn
In chromium I have a feeling the reactions are a little bit late. In firefox
it's better I think.

Hit areas of the pipes are a little bit too big. Or it's too fast to see what
happens. edit: Pretty sure there's something either wrong or unexpected
behavior in the game.

~~~
cdcarter
Hit areas of the pipes are a little bit too big in the original game too.
That's part of why it's so frustrating.

------
blueblob
This is cool but it seems a lot easier to get further than the game on the
phone.

------
j2bax
Nice! HISCORE should be HIGHSCORE or HIGH SCORE

------
alexeichemenda
Hey ! Pretty cool, anyway to use add keyboard management ? Makes too much
noise to click everytime.. But cool version !

------
Stal3r
Does the actual iphone also game have such poor physics, sounds, and
production quality? I haven't played it.

~~~
jaredsohn
I think the iPhone version is a little nicer, but it does have a retro feel to
it.

You can watch on YouTube to form your own impression.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZx6fLU5ulw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZx6fLU5ulw)

------
jayt92
Is there a way to mute the game? If not then it would be a nice feature.

------
Siecje
Why do you need so much JavaScript in HTML5?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
In this case, "HTML5" describes the use of the canvas element, and JavaScript
is used to render things to it directly.

------
CSDude
At least it is more playable with a mouse.

------
joeblau
This is to easy. Make the pipes closer.

------
ryeon
I would make it work with the spacebar.

